# Weight gain and the thyroid



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am posting this here because people on weight loss forums who are not hypo don't have clue what it is like to deal with weight loss as a thyroid patient.

I am hoping we can share what works for you so that I might glean some insight. I am at my wit's end. Here is what I posted on another site, and only heard cricket in response:

I am a 47 year old female who is 5'7" and weights 158 pounds. I have been a yo yo dieter the last 15 years. In 2003 I weighed 125. By 2007 I weighed 156. I then lost it and was at 130 lbs. I fluctuated between 130 and 140 lbs - quitting a 29 year smoking habit along the way. And also being diagnosed with Hashimoto's and hypothyroidism. I went on replacement thyroid meds (Synthroid and Cytomel and most recently, switched to Armour) for a mild case of hypothyroidism. Last year, my husband got very sick and during the course of his chemo, I gained 20 lbs over 30 months eating lots of carbs and not exercising. The last year I have struggled to take off the 20 lbs and nothing - I mean nothing - has worked. I lose 5lbs and then the weight loss stops. I've tried low carb, paleo, Weigth Watchers and seeing a dietician.

Being hypothyroid throws a wrench into the whole equation. It seems I am very carb sensitive and will gain easily if I have too many carbs in the form of junky breads and sweets. Even too much fruit halts weight loss.

I have been tested and here are my numbers:
RMR* = 1426 (*resting metabolic rate)
Calories for weight loss = 1142 to 1426
BMI= 24.9
Body fat = 37%

I want to take off 20 lbs of fat.

Current exercise routine:
Zumba = 2x weekly for 50 minutes each session
Spinning/cycling = 1-2x weekly for 50 minutes each session
Water aerobics = 2-3x weekly for 50 minutes each session
Strength training = 1-2x weekly for 20 minutes

What am I doing wrong? You can be brutally honest with me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, its just hard with a punky thyroid, but I do have two questions:

1) Is the water you are doing water aerobics in cold?

2) Can you describe what kind if strength training you are doing?

Ok, wait, one more...have you tried or do you incorporate any tabata training while doing cardio?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for responding!

1. The temp is probably 80-81.
2. Cybex weight machines at the YMCA. Focusing on upper body strength. My legs are very strong already. My upper body is embarrasingly weak. And flabby.
3. What is tabata training?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, so let's keep in mind that those of us how are not euthyroid are in the midst of an uphill battle AND I'm not a trainer/fitness expert/dietician or medical professional...just someone who likes to work out and play around with different workouts to gauge the impact.

That all said:

1) Good. A lot of the pools used for swimming are cooler than that while that works for competitive swimmers, it can, for some people, cause their bodies to be a little stubborn about weight loss, since the body wants to hold on to the fat cells to regulate temp. I love swimming, but the pool I have access to is cold so I don't swim often. Not an issue for you!

2) Gotcha -- same thing here. Legs are ok, but I'm a flabmaster in my upper body. If and only if you know how to properly use free weights and/or you are comfortable asking for help, see if you can transition to a free weights routine. Circuit machines are great for introducing people to strength training, but free weight are much more effective for muscle development and weight loss. The school of thought that women should stick to lighter weights and more reps is being pushed to the side and women are now being encouraged to look to heavier weights.

If you'd like to stick with the machines, that's fine too, but make sure you are challenging yourself, which = being unable to complete a set of twelve lifts/moves/whatever. If you can easily do 12, you're using too light of a weight.

Also, I used to have my cardio days and my strength training days. When I started working out with my crazy ex-marine trainer, she was all "DUDE! YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG!" and insisted that I integrate cardio and strength training. So now what I do is do a light warm up for maybe 5 minutes, do two strength training exercises, then run at 75% race pace for two minutes (you don't have to get technical about 75% race pace -- the idea is to do some kind of cardio wherein you are unable to easily hold a conversation with another person during that time), then two more strength training exercises, then run, etc., etc., etc.

If you/your gym has access to those big rubber bands, I would look online for resistance exercises and try to incorporate those. Sometimes they are more effective than weight lifting.

3) Tabata is a simple and very short but intense cardio workout that has been shown to be more effective in weight loss and the development of overall fitness, particularly with people who have stubborn metabolisms. The biggest risk of doing long periods of cardio is that people tend to go at about the same pace the entire time (usually not the case with spinning, but it depends on your leader). Despite burning calories, your body quickly becomes acclimated to that pace and the work out is less effective.

You choose the cardio exercise you'd like (I prefer the erg machine, but any will do), warm up lightly for five minutes, then do 20 seconds as hard/fast as you can, then 10 seconds off (off = continue to move but give yourself a very easy pace so you get a break), repeat eight times, then five minutes cool down. So it looks like this:

5 minutes warm up
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
20 seconds 100% effort
10 seconds off
Five minutes cool down

You should be totally exhausted at the end and if you are not, you need to go faster/harder. 

And a random 4) This is actually a really good workout anyone can do at home that combines cardio and strength training:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/173459023117546292/

*******************
I'm still up a good 20 pounds (at least), so I've got lots and lots and lots of work to do. It's hard and I absolutely feel your pain.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the smoking component is pretty large here. Smoking curbs your appetite, reduces your sense of taste and revs up your metabolism. People often substitute eating for the oral activity of smoking--giving several reasons for weight gain after quitting.

In my own experience, I have read of people trying many, many things. Generally, low calorie, low carb increased exercise will work if your levels are right for you.

The bottom line-- you won't lose if you are not euthryoid.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I quit smoking almost 3 years ago. I do think it has been a major issue. It also brought thyroid issues to the forefront.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Joplin - thank you for the details. It is interval training it sounds like, and that is the best for sure.

Monday I start fresh. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> Joplin - thank you for the details. It is interval training it sounds like, and that is the best for sure.
> 
> Monday I start fresh. I'll keep you all posted.


Same idea, but in interval training, you virtually never hit 100% effort.  Both are great to incorporate into your routine. Good luck!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am 51 and found that prior to being close to euthyroid there was nothing I could do to lose weight. Now that my medication is keeping me at a better level I can lose weight but it is hard. I am not an exerciser but I am a very active person. I love to renovate houses, tile, paint, tear out kitchens and bathrooms and I walk the dogs twice a day.

I found I had to consistently eat 1200-1300 calories a day to lose weight at a slow pace. I lost about 20 lbs in 7 months and am now doing a little yo-yoing back up and trying to find the right number of calories and eating pattern to help me maintain the weight I want. I am a celiac so I do not eat a huge number of carbs in the form of breads and pastas but I do like my chocolate and sweets!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Northernlite, I am suspecting that my path will be like yours. Although I will say that I do exercise and I hope it might take it off a but quicker!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

When asked how I maintain my size, I reply that my #1 rule is: Never drink your calories-not even fruit juice. I can't eat fruit regularly, either, or I gain weight. I also have celiac disease, so I eat mostly eggs, vegetables and lean meats. I love sweets but just can't have them much anymore 

Renee


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I agree. I don't drink my calories either.
Here's my theory. We hypos handle most carbs badly. Carbs are the first thing anyone's body seeks to burn - the low hanging, easy fruit, so to speak. After the carbs we burn proteins, and only then fat.
So... I am going to try to remove carbs in the form of breads, milk, and simple junk sugars. We'll see!


----------

